

Ask HN: AppEngine's New Pricing Is Skyrocketing, Now What? - thetrumanshow

I have somewhat popular Google gadgets that I host through AppEngine. They make me no money today, in fact they cost me a few bucks a month to host. With Google's pricing changes, I might be looking at an unsustainable $2600/month bill. Besides just making fun of me for being solely reliant on Google infrastructure, any ideas?<p>Of course, I raise this issue not only to ask for ideas, but also to generally inform people that this might get really painful for a lot of you.<p>Edit: link.<p>http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/05/year-ahead-for-google-app-engine.html
======
tshtf
Rewrite for a standard LAMP stack and deploy to a service like Amazon AWS or
Linode. You'll benefit by this in the future as it will make it significantly
easier to switch providers when yours jacks up the price like Google did here.

------
dminor
Which change(s) in pricing are responsible for the increase?

~~~
thetrumanshow
Great question. The biggest change comes from the per-CPU-hour to per-
instance-hour transition. My most popular gadget consumes minimal CPU (spent
lots of time optimizing this) but uses anywhere from 29-50 instances. Why?
Well, to give you an idea, my midday peak traffic is around 160 requests per
second.

------
benologist
Find a way to monetize the gadgets. If conventional ads aren't possible then
get some analytics on your users and sell the space yourself.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Indeed ads aren't possible at all. Google purges gadgets from its gadget
directory that wrap any kind of ads.

~~~
benologist
How flexible are they on that? Can you make it branded with some company
that's sponsoring you for a period of time, or will that get treated the same
as a block of regular ads?

~~~
thetrumanshow
Yes, I do tend to think that they would be tolerant of sponsorships, but I'm
not sure I could find a sponsorship that would make up the difference.

~~~
benologist
You might be surprised - crunch the numbers to find out how many people are
actually using it, then start emailing any relevant, big blogs, software
products, services etc. If you've got enough traffic someone'll bite.

------
foobarbazetc
Switch to another provider. 160 req/s for $2600/month is too much.

------
JoachimSchipper
If req/s is your main problem, have you _considered_ things like data: URIs?
It's probably not enough, but...

